# 54" drywall panels?



## jmr (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah 54s are great. considering most lids are 9ft.


----------



## Blackcloud (Apr 19, 2009)

yep. am a big fan of them


----------



## GOTWOOD (Jul 21, 2009)

be cautious, because they will cost more, but the hanger/finisher doesn't give you a break on their end for not having to finish the rip. You are better off going with the 4 X 12 and make them hang / finish the rip. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

GOTWOOD said:


> be cautious, because they will cost more, but the hanger/finisher doesn't give you a break on their end for not having to finish the rip. You are better off going with the 4 X 12 and make them hang / finish the rip. Just my 2 cents



Oh, come on " TIGHT ASS ".

On a house with 2000 sq. ft. of floor space, the additional cost for 54" on the walls is less than $200.00.


I've been using 54" about 20 years now and I've never had anyone question the additional material cost.

And why should they give YOU a break in price. It's still 9' lids which takes more time than 8'.:furious:

You also get a better quality job by not dealing with a bastard joint on every wall of the house.

Just MY 2 cents.


----------



## GOTWOOD (Jul 21, 2009)

Tight ASS please!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sorry I was not talking about a 2000 sqft room on a house. I was refering to when you are doing a multi-family project that consists of 300 + units with 20,000 - 25,000 boards! I'm sorry I was not clear. Nice talking to you :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

The additional mude, tape and labor to finish the extra joint nearly equals the added cost per foot, even on volume jobs. That is, unless your breaking it off in the hangers and finishers to handle the added 50% of wall sheets.


----------



## brg constuction (Oct 3, 2010)

*why not*

why not use 54" rock.. if doing job by the foot hang and finish.... thats alot of work saved... money in pocket !!!


----------



## brg constuction (Oct 3, 2010)

brg constuction said:


> why not use 54" rock.. if doing job by the foot hang and finish.... thats alot of work saved... money in pocket !!!anytime u can save from putting extra seems or buts on a wall is worth the money anyway


----------

